

Ask HN: HTC Evo 4G - Firstmate

For starters, 4G is not available in my state (Colorado), so the 4G-battery burner problem is kinda out of the way. I've also been getting a lot of mixed reviews regarding the phone.<p>I was wondering what you guys think and any personal reviews you can share.
======
briandoll
(Just a nit, but you may want to prefix your title with 'Ask HN:' so folks
know that this is not a link to a phone product page)

I have had the HTC Evo on Sprint in San Francisco since it came out. 4G is
supposed to be here later in the year, so no 4G here yet either.

I _love_ this phone. I have no idea what all the battery bitching has been
about. I prefer to charge it nightly, but I have forgotten several times and
easily get two day's out of it.

Most interesting to me was to see how "complete" the app store is on Android.
For virtually every iPhone app I've actually wanted, there is an Android
version available. One odd thing is that I haven't paid for an app yet.
Everything I want seems to be free.

So yea.. the camera is good, reading on it is fantastic (so much nicer than
the iPhone, as my iPhone-using coworkers agree), all the google services are
really nicely integrated and we just got the Froyo update over the weekend.

Do it!

------
eduardo_f
I have it, and love it. You can just disable 4G to save on battery.

